
Technology Sabotaged Public Safety - minnca
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/10/how-technology-sabotaged-public-safety/599611/
======
rogerkirkness
Classic post Powell Atlantic blaming Uber because the writer's kids don't wear
seatbelts. To say that Uber is a public safety hazard because there's data on
people wearing their seatbelt less in taxicabs is, simply untrue. Essentially
reducing the agency of people as a group down to some kind of technological
serf class. Truly strange writing.

